# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Comfort Technology: - vision magazine

## Dream Guide Team

vision magazine*Comfort Technology:**vision magazine*And then at another level, as people become more involved in their dreams, this is called *lucid dreaming*, in which a person is not only having a dream and they notice that they're in the dream, they start to actually direct what's going on in the dream *...***

----------

